# Links > Tutorials >  Εξαερισμός ταρατσοPC

## lakis

Ο εξαερισμός στα ταρατσοPC είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικός και τΑ προσφερόμενα υλικά από τα μαγαζιά PC δεν είναι τα πλέον αξιόπιστα.
Στις επισυναπτόμενες σελίδες δίδονται υλικά εξαερισμού, ανεμιστήρες και στόμια από την βιομηχανία. Δεν αναφέρεται το όνομα της βιομηχανίας σκοπίμως. Το συμπέρασμα πάντως είναι ότι στο εμπόριο στα υλικά εξαερισμού μπορεί κανείς να βρεί υλικά με βιομηχανικές προδιαγραφές με ελάχιστη επί πλέον δαπάνη. 
Παραθέτω ένα παράδειγμα.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## atlas

Φίλε dalex, μια και θέλω και εγώ να βάλο σε κουτί το δικού μου routerάκι (PIII 733MHz, cf512MB, picoPSU, χωρίς κάρτα γγραφικών, κτλ), μπορείς να μου δώσεις κάποιες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την ψύξη στην κατασκευή σου (τί ανεμιστήρα χρησιμοποιείς, τοποθέτησή του σε σχέση με τη μητρική και τη cpu, τι τυχόν να προσέξω, κτλ). Έχω ήδη δει τις φωτογραφίες σου στο google.

Παρεπιπτόντως, το routerάκι μου θα μείνει σε δωμάτιο του σπιτιού, το πολύ πολύ θα ανέβει στο δώμα.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Valis

> http://picasaweb.google.com/d.alexandris/MyNewROOFPC


Φίλε dalex η ιδέα σου είναι πάρα πολύ κακή, 

Η είσοδος με την έξοδο του αέρα είναι πάρα πολύ κοντά. Πιθανότατα να παρατήρησες και εσύ ότι δεν απέδιδε πολύ και για αυτό και έβαλες την ζελατίνα ανάμεσα στο fan και το άλλο μισό του φίλτρου. Στην ουσία έχεις δημιουργήσει ένα θερμικό βραχυκύκλωμα. Θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα αν η είσοδος από την έξοδό σου ήταν σε διαφορετικά (όσο γίνεται πιο αντιδιαγωνικά σημεία). Αυτό που σου σώζει την κατάσταση είναι ότι έχεις μικρό όγκο στο κουτί. Αλήθεια τί θερμοκρασίες πιάνει το μηχάνημα;

Πάντως σαν παράδειγμα δεν θα το πρότεινα με τίποτα...

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Valis

Ο εσωτερικός σωλήνας είναι αυτός που κάνει όλη την δουλειά!
Αυτό που δεν υπολόγησες με την ζελατίνα είναι ότι ο αέρας κυκλόφορεί και απο το πλάι οπότε πάλι έχεις θερμικό βραχυκύκλωμα. Σου το λέω και πάλι, όπως το έχεις κάνει μόνο το ότι έχεις μικρό όγκο εσωτερικά σε γλυτώνει! Το δικό σου δεν έχει πρόβλημα γιατί είναι μικρό, αν το βάλεις έτσι σε πιο μεγάλο κουτί θα έχει πρόβλημα! Μιλάω πάντα για το εσωτερικό βραχυκύκλωμα, εξωτερικά δεν τιθεται θέμα γιατί ούτως η άλλως είναι μικρό το fan.

Πάντως βάλε ένα θερμόμετρο μέσα μακρία από την ροή του αέρα ένα πρωινό και πες πόσο φτάνει. Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον δεν νομίζεις; Αν μπορείς μέτρα και την cpu.

Και πάλι θα πω ότι για αυτό που έχεις κάνει είναι μια χαρά αλλά δεν είναι scalable το μοντέλο σου!

Πάντως κρύο ή έστω χλιαρό με τέτοιο καιρό μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο με socket 423 cpu και τόσο μικρό fan.

A! Σαν ιδέα θα σου έλεγα να βιδώσεις δυο fan μαζι και να τους κατεβάσεις στροφές στα 7volt. θα σου αυξήσει την πίεση στην ροή του αέρα και θα έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα (και μια ιδέα backup αν κολλήσει ο ένας ανεμηστήρας).

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Valis

Πιο πολύ απόλα μου αρέσει το τροφοδοτικάκι που έχεις βάλει! Όλα τα λεφτά βέβαια είναι και η γρίλια! Τώρα που να την βρεις, τί να σου πω... Πιθανόν σε εταιρίες που να κάνουν συστήματα κεντρικής ή επαγγελματικής ψύξης/θέρμανσης (βλέπε π.χ. carrier ή buderus) πιθανόν να έχουν κάτι... 

STAMP2; Όπως parallax stamp; Μικρα και ωραία πράγματα!!!
Καλές κατασκευές!!!

----------


## lakis

Για δες εδώ
http://www.kaffe.gr
-Μήπως έχει άποψη για την μητρική commell 675D;
Σκέπτομαι να την κτυπήσω.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## pathfinder

Εχω κανει κατι αντιστοιχο για την τρυπα εξαερισμου του μπαλκονοPC...

----------


## lakis

μητρική commell 675D, 2minipci+1PCI 198Ευρώ
cpu 1.8 celeron M 89e
φαίνεται πολύ καλό.
http://www.cartft.com

----------


## d3X7eR`

να και το δικό μου ......αυριο θα τελειοποιηθεί και θα ανεβουν ολες οι photos...  ::   ::   ::

----------

